
Show HN: Netflix migrated its Infrastructure to AWS - Alex-Potsides
https://medium.com/@Zack.Grannan/the-epic-migration-of-netflix-to-aws-7f5c042fbafa
======
tkainrad
I wanted to read a bit more about this and started googling.

Then it turned out that this article is plagiarized word-for-word from
[https://www.computerworld.com/article/3427839/ten-years-
on--...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3427839/ten-years-on--how-
netflix-completed-a-historic-cloud-migration-with-aws.html)

Posting it here in the "Show HN" section adds to the audaciousness.

------
atum47
Don't Amazon runs it's own streaming service? And wasn't it accused of
"stealing" [1] from business who sells on its market place? How come a company
trust a competitor like that?

1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22956182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22956182)

~~~
Alex-Potsides
Yeah, classic Amazon.

